# Sold my wedding band today: $50. FIFTY DOLLARS.



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Paid $1600 for it, got $50 this afternoon. I'm sure I could have sold it privately but it isn't worth the time investment. Considering I almost threw it out of a moving car about 100 times, $50 isn't so bad.

This was a huge milestone for me-it's OVER.


----------



## Clinging (May 14, 2011)

Wow, that is a big step. I don't wear mine but I'm not at the point of selling it or throwing it away.

For you there is only going forward - good for you. Someday I hope to be there with you.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I buried mine, a replacement ring is in a hedge in a scenic location.
But, not saying where.
Thanks for sharing what you got for selling yours.
Mine were really trashed (due to vicious and enjoyable hammering) so I'm guessing I would have got even less.
I had been wondering if I'd done the okay thing, financially speaking.

I'm still married, but love not having a ring.
Dont' have to worry about losing it, doesn't need to be insured, inspected or cleaned. 

I got rid of a bunch of other stuff too.
He wanted me to forget the past - I'm MORE than willing to do that! Got rid of all the old photos, cards, etc. too.


----------



## Sunflower Faerie (Jun 6, 2011)

Good for you! I still have my engagement, eternity and wedding rings, but I haven't worn them for a few months. Not sure I could bring myself to sell them as they are beautiful pieces of jewellery, but I'll never wear them again and I don't even like the idea of passing them on to my daughter. I'm not sure I would want someone to give me a symbol of what turned out to be a failed relationship!


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Haha you hammered your ring? That rules. My band had a row of diamond baguettes in it so I was surprised I only got $50 but I didn't feel like negotiating. I wanted it to just go away while I had the backbone to do it.


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Sunflower Faerie said:


> Good for you! I still have my engagement, eternity and wedding rings, but I haven't worn them for a few months. Not sure I could bring myself to sell them as they are beautiful pieces of jewellery, but I'll never wear them again and I don't even like the idea of passing them on to my daughter. I'm not sure I would want someone to give me a symbol of what turned out to be a failed relationship!


stbx bought me a gorgeous emerald cut aquamarine platinum ring. That thing isn't going anywhere. I love it. Other gifts I'm not parting with: MacBook pro, giant tv and my kindle.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

staircase said:


> Haha you hammered your ring? That rules. My band had a row of diamond baguettes in it so I was surprised I only got $50 but I didn't feel like negotiating. I wanted it to just go away while I had the backbone to do it.


I hated them to begin with.
But once I accepted the engagement ring then i got stuck with getting a wedding ring that matched. 
I don't want to go into why I didn't like the engagement ring.
Oh it was pretty enough but blood diamonds, and there is a reason why that was an insult to me, and what he said the 3 diamonds represented which was cruel and disparaging. 
Hammering and burying gave me some control.
Definitive control. 
Which I needed.
Anyway, good riddance to them.
And good riddance to him if he continues to treat me the way he has.


----------



## reindeer (Mar 24, 2011)

I have just posted on another thread that I am gutted as my husband has now taken his off. we are separated, he has someone else there was an affair, so why am I feeling so sad. I fel sick, and am dreading going to bed, and getting up! I am still wearing mine.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

reindeer said:


> I have just posted on another thread that I am gutted as my husband has now taken his off. we are separated, he has someone else there was an affair, so why am I feeling so sad. I fel sick, and am dreading going to bed, and getting up! I am still wearing mine.


My H had the affair and he is still wearing his!
But to be honest he told me before when he got one that his friends told him it is easier to pick up women wearing a ring because of the no-commitment thing. 

Rings mean different things to different people.
If wearing your ring brings you comfort by all means wear it.
It was given to you and if it has pleasant memories then you deserve those memories, I would be the first to say that you should absolutely cherish them and the ring. 

In my case, there were no pleasant memories, only delusions. My H never broke it off with his EA, he just went underground and lied about why he was emailing her, lied about the last time he'd seen her, lied about the physical contact, and then blamed me for doing this saying he thought I was cheating on him all along. Yes, he is an A** and the ring meant nothing. It was a control tactic for him and that is all, a look I love you don't doubt me because I gave you this, something tangible to fall back on when real life failed (as it did a lot because he was emotionally abusive and a cheat). But if your H bought you your ring and gave it to you in good faith and truly loved you and you felt loved at the time, do not take a hammer to it!

For me, it was more symbolic, a shattering of delusions.
There's a difference, I think.
My H was never the person he pretended to be. Like I said, I think there is something seriously wrong with him.


----------



## reindeer (Mar 24, 2011)

Homemaker, thanks for such a thoughtful post. I do have many happy memeories, but also don't know what was real and what was lies for some of the time. 

I am not ready yet, and will keep them on for the time being.


----------



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow! I know how much inner strength that takes to do. Three years later and I still haven’t found the strength to do what you did.

I will admit that a few short months after we separated, I went into the very well-known coin, jewelry, loan (pawning) business here in town. When the associate told me how he could only give me about $300 for my engagement/wedding ring, my wedding band and ex’s wedding band, I told him forget it, I wasn’t that mad. The part which made it even worse was when my aunt (she was my security blanket for the trip) and I left, we were browsing the display cases and the prices on rings which had less weight in gold and diamonds were being sold for 8 - 10x’s what they were willing to pay me. It was like being stepped on when you’re already down.

I’m still uncertain what I will do with them. Maybe someday I’ll stumble into a great trade with someone or a couple who is looking for some nice rings. Honestly, my engagement/wedding ring looks brand new because I could not wear it for work (center stone too big and stood up too high). We later had custom wedding bands made. UGH!!!! What a waste of money that all wound up being.


----------



## Yummy2011 (Jun 1, 2011)

I sold my rings a month ago. The engagement ring was purchased for $6000, the band for $1500...I got $1000 for both. Do I feel bad, HELL NO!!! I'm glad I did it. I don't want the memories or a reminder of a marriage that was a mistake to begin with...but I'm different.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

You got took. Retail markup is in the area of 300-400%. None the less, get yourself something nice, pay some bills, set aside a portion to just blow it on something nuts.


----------



## sadand (Apr 2, 2011)

I and my H are still wearing our rings. Not sure what he is up to since he wants the D. My ring belonged to my grandmother before me, although it is just a plain gold band which she got to replace one she had worn out. I can't get it off my hand, it has been there for 28 years and is staying put. I am going to be married for a long time, even if there is a divorce.


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

stair: get a massage with that money. I am holding onto mine because it doesn't look like a wedding ring and I am not wearing it until the divorce is final (in 30 days) and then on my right finger.

It has no meaning anymore anyway. I think it is pretty.

Good for you. When I threw out the love letters and cards was when I knew I was heading down the road of no return.


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> You got took. Retail markup is in the area of 300-400%. None the less, get yourself something nice, pay some bills, set aside a portion to just blow it on something nuts.


Pfft I would have paid someone $50 to take it. Selling it wasn't about the money, it was about getting that cursed object out of my life.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I wonder if there are voodoo women out there who can curse objects so that you can mail them back to the bastards and give them the evil mojo for life?


----------



## SoCalKat (Mar 2, 2011)

I threw mine into the ocean...off a pier that my W and I walked when we were there in happier times. My friends, though, said I should have pawned it for beer money. >sigh<


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I tossed it in the volcano at Sauron's castle.


----------



## Anonymous_Female (Apr 16, 2011)

staircase said:


> Paid $1600 for it, got $50 this afternoon. I'm sure I could have sold it privately but it isn't worth the time investment. Considering I almost threw it out of a moving car about 100 times, $50 isn't so bad.
> 
> This was a huge milestone for me-it's OVER.


That's huge! I'm excited for you.  

I'm in the process of selling mine too--just my "beater" ring that I'd wear when I couldn't wear my bridal set, which is soldered together. I'll be selling the other one too if I ever get it back; it was at the jeweler when I left my husband (from overseas), so he still has it. $80 for the beater, which will restock my diaper supply since H hasn't given me a dime since I filed. But I'm hoping to get enough for the big set to pay for the divorce, lol. Now _that's _an investment!


----------



## Thorn407 (Jun 22, 2011)

I sold mine too. got a whopping 40 bucks. Hey did someone say beer money? Yup that's where mine went.

Beer Beer Beer. Let it flow like water.


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Yup, beer money.


----------



## caughtdreaming (May 30, 2011)

When H told me he wanted to split up he stopped wearing his band the very minute, so I stopped wearing both of mine too. When I moved home I left both my rings and all of the jewelry he gave me over the years with him. He asked your not even taking all the jewelry I gave with you?? I replied NOPE you wanted to split so its yours to deal with. He was upset that I wasn't taking it, and said something along the lines of well at least take your engagement ring what if....and stopped mid-sentence. Can you say FALSE HOPE. 

I would never be able to deal with all the memories that come along with each piece-especially the wedding and engagement rings. I also never took any of the clothes or electronics he bought me, any pictures/wedding pictures we had together, or anything I ever slept in. I just wouldn't be able to deal with that stuff. I basically left with nothing at all.
He kept everything I bought him, I had just purchased him a brand new gaming system for his birthday, he adores it and I thought about smashing it before I left, but it wouldn't have done any good. 
Now Im wondering what he did with all the pictures and all my stuff..probably threw everything out. Which hurts. 

I have yet to ask what he has done with my wedding and engagement rings, and I don't want to know! He has probably sold them for money already and its only been 3 weeks....


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Oh man, I kept so much stuff because I WANTED it! I don't even see stbx in theses items: MacBook pro,Kindle, giant TV, iPhone and a gorgeous aquamarine ring. I think he just bought me sh't since he didn't know how to really show emotion any other way.


----------



## caughtdreaming (May 30, 2011)

Good for you! I must be a really big wuss, that's prob why stbx got so weird when I said I didn't want any of it and wasn't taking anything with me. I didnt even take my laptop cause he bought me it....Im a huge baby lol. 
I do regret not taking that brand new gaming system and everything along with it that I spent a lot of money on, I did buy it myself, I should have taken it!! ahhhh oh well. I just keep thinking that when I finish school and have a better paying job than he does everything I will be able to buy will be 10x better than what he will ever have. that jerk.


----------

